# RecipeDB - Galaxian Pale Ale



## winkle (30/8/09)

Galaxian Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Obviously the hops should be Galaxy, last addition is a dry hop addition at secondary. Single infusion mashed at 68C. Gelatine added in keg.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    1 kg Hoepfner Munich Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Green Bullet (Pellet, 13.5AA%, 15mins)    15 g Green Bullet (Pellet, 13.5AA%, 60mins)    10 g Green Bullet (Pellet, 13.5AA%, 0mins)       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 33.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.53%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 3 days   Secondary 5 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## crundle (8/9/09)

Do you have the recipe with Galaxy in it that you can post in the discussion please Winkle?

I have recently come across some Galaxy and was after a good pale ale recipe to use it with before delving into IPA territory.

Obviously the Galaxy is going to be higher in AA than Green Bullet in the recipe, so do you have any advice of what IBU's we are looking at, and what yeast it used?

thanks for any help you can provide, I am keen to get this kegged!

Crundle


----------



## winkle (8/9/09)

Here's the actual recipe - no Galaxy hops in the recipe DB <_< .

Galaxian APA 
American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Boil Size: 24.04 L 
Boil Time: 70 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 80.00 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 20.00 % 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 24.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (15 min) Hops 12.3 IBU 
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.25 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.058 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.21 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.00 % 
Bitterness: 37.1 IBU Calories: 546 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.4 SRM 

Lost a bit more in the boil than I expected hence the higher ABV.


----------



## crundle (8/9/09)

Thanks Winkle, will get the grain tomorrow as part of my birthday present and get busy brewing!

cheers,

Crundle


----------



## arogers (19/9/09)

Put my adaption to this down today, will let you know how it goes in a few weeks.

Used all Galaxy flowers.

4kgs MO Pale
1kg Munich

Mashed 65 deg for 60 mins.

15 gms FWH.
15 gms 15 mins
10 gms flame out
10 gms dry hopped

made to 23lt, OG 1.058

pitched with WLP001.

Smells bloody fantastic.


----------



## winkle (19/9/09)

regulator said:


> Put my adaption to this down today, will let you know how it goes in a few weeks.
> 
> Used all Galaxy flowers.
> 
> ...



Should be sweet as :super: I'll throw up the IAPA version after the field trials.


----------



## Bribie G (19/9/09)

Was that the one you had at Ross's shop yesterday? Hit the spot.


----------



## crundle (19/9/09)

Just got mine fermenting yesterday, but looked and saw that I had used Galaxy malt in lieu of MO. It will turn out a bit lighter in colour, but will be interesting to see how it goes.

Can't wait to give it a hit of French Pressed Galaxy hops when it is kegged!!!

Crundle


----------



## hazard (19/9/09)

regulator said:


> Put my adaption to this down today, will let you know how it goes in a few weeks.
> 
> Used all Galaxy flowers.
> 
> ...


Slighly OT.... Hi Reg, I've been trying FWH too, and there seems to be different ideas on how much bitterness it adds. How long was yor boil time? What assumptios do you make re bitterness? eg Palmer says that FWH is equivalent to 20 min boil.


----------



## arogers (19/9/09)

hazard said:


> Slighly OT.... Hi Reg, I've been trying FWH too, and there seems to be different ideas on how much bitterness it adds. How long was yor boil time? What assumptios do you make re bitterness? eg Palmer says that FWH is equivalent to 20 min boil.



Boil was your standard 60 mins. To be honest, it was the first time I have done it (just wanted to try it to see what happens). I didn't really think it was going to make a lot of difference anyway going off this chart:





Didn't really make any assumptions, I dont get into the exact calcs that much - I'm much more of a artistic brewer than a mathematical one.... hehe


----------



## hazard (21/9/09)

regulator said:


> Boil was your standard 60 mins. To be honest, it was the first time I have done it (just wanted to try it to see what happens). I didn't really think it was going to make a lot of difference anyway going off this chart:
> 
> View attachment 31027
> 
> ...



Hi Reg

thanks for the graph - not seen this before, very interesting. According to this, you get no aroma at 0 min, therefore there should be no 0 min (flame-out) additions - but I am sure that wort stays hot long enough to contine extraction of essential oils and/or isomerisation of alpha acids after flame-out. Final bitterness/ flavour/ aroma is going to be highly dependent on chill time, and I can understand why there has been suggestions that no-chill delivers higher bitterness (and less aroma - this appears to disappear after 15min). So you're right, its all a guess, and no point getting bogged down in exact mathematical calculations.

I am still intrigued about FWH though. I have used it, and do get flavour and aroma even though its in wort much longer than 60min. As I mentioned in earlier note, some pundits say that bitterness is equivalent to a 20min extraction only, so if all bittering hops were added as FWH then IBU would be very low - on other hand, some say that bitterness is equivalent to 60min boil + 10% due to longer contact time. How did your brew finish up? Did you use more hops than usual? Was it more or less bitter?

Thanks, hazard


----------



## arogers (26/9/09)

hazard said:


> How did your brew finish up? Did you use more hops than usual? Was it more or less bitter?



Well, I hopped as per my post above. Unfortunately my LHBS did not indicate the AA of the flowers I bought but as this was a test brew to try out galaxy (and the fact I'm more of a "see how it goes" rather than "must make everything exact" kind of brewer) I wasn't too fussed.

It's been in primary for just over a week and looks to have stabilised at 1.014-1.015. Smells and tastes pretty darn good at this stage. For a green beer it seems to be balanced quite well with bitterness etc.

I've been working on reducing the amount of yeast residue in my bottles of late so I'm going to rack it Sunday maybe, let it clean itself up over a few days then chill it down for another few days prior to bottling say next weekend to clear as much yeast out as possible. Havent bottled too many since going kegs a year ago. Sadly when the beer goes into the keg it tends to dissappear quicker :chug:


----------

